# Period symptoms after IUI



## indrabeauty (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all, I am a newbie to this fantastic site. There is so much info and support.

I was wondering if anyone could help out and put my worried mind at ease...I have recently just started on the journey of IUI after TTC for 4 yrs.

I took clomid for 5 days and did a trigger injection. During the scans I was told I had successful two follicles that were on each overy. My husband did his sample with fantastic results...so fingers crossed. 

This was my first round of IUI so I'm not sure at all of symptoms after the procedure. I had the procedure on the Wednesday and since then I have been having period like symptoms. I dont normally get these type of symptoms and also this early on in my monthly cycle. ( I have 9days to go till AF) 

I have lower back pain and lower tummy pains....and at times feel deeply uncomfortable. I find the symptoms seem worse in the evening time. 

Has anyone else got these symptoms and should I be worried and phone the clinic? 

Thank you all for any advice you can give me. X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey lovely 
congratulations on starting your journey and good luck. 

The problem with symptoms is that it seems it can either be embryo implantation or just hormones due to whats been taken

You can read and google as much as you like but you wont know till test day. 

I know thats not particularly helpful but try and relax - hang in there - we're all going through this together xxx


----------



## indrabeauty (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I was just concerned that the period pains I have been experiencing should go on for as long as they have. I was prepared for the period pains to last a few days after the procedure due to the poking around but it's been 5 days and still no let up. I was seeing if any other ladies have also experienced these symptoms for the whole 2 weeks.....or should I be contacting my clinic!! 

Oh the joys of being a woman eh?  

X


----------

